# Wusthof deal



## werdwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Found this deal for 10 piece set Wusthof Knives.

http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=180634

The 7 piece is also on sale.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like a good price for them...


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2009)

Wusthof knives are not cheap and the price they list is a good one. The product info doesn't say if the knives are from stamped blanks or forged, but as long as they are high quality carbon steel and will hold an edge, I'd buy them.


----------



## ronp (Sep 29, 2009)

Every element of this renowned cutlery contributes to its precision and ease of use. Made in Solingen, Germany, each piece comes with high-carbon stainless steel blades that are hardened to maintain a sharp edge, full tangs that provide perfect balance, and riveted, high-impact composition handles. _(Item #180634)_ _w8_ 
Product Characteristics:
Material: High-carbon stainless steel Size: 10-pc. Construction: *Lazer Stamped* Origin: Germany Cleaning & Care: Handwash in Mild Cleanser Warranty: Lifetime Handle: Traditional Rivet Model No.: 8310


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 29, 2009)

Out of Stock..........


----------



## fired up (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are the Gourmet line of wusthoffs and are not the quality of the Classic or Grand Prix lines.


----------



## grampyskids (Sep 29, 2009)

Try the Forschner Victorinix Fibrox knives. They are regularly used by the cooks on America's Test Kitchen. I have quit using my "good" German knives in favor of these. Just a few swipes across a steel and they are razor sharp. 2 years ago I paid $25 for an 8" chefs and a small paring knife. Last week I bought an 8" flexible boning knife. Great knives, great price.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have not tried wusthoffs but I hve picked them up and I just like the Henkel's better. To me their are better balanced and to me scarey sharp. I have only three knifes but thats all I need a 8" butcher 5 1/2" boning and a 12" flat knife.


----------



## rickw (Sep 29, 2009)

We have some Forschner Victorinix steak knifes and they are fantastic. When I go to buy another chefs knife it will be a Forschner Victorinix, that's how good they are.


----------



## hog warden (Sep 29, 2009)

I've asked two commercial butcher shops what knives they use and both showed me their Forschner knives. I seldom use anything but carbon steel boning knives myself. One a 30 year old Chicago. Another a Dexter. Both are good, but if I was going to buy another one to try, it would be the Forschner.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2009)

My wife sells Pampered Chef and got some of their knives as her Demo's and they are scary sharp and made with very high quality steel. They have a 11 piece set that includes super sharp kitchen shears and a hone that is pretty nice. 

But as long as you get the great quality steel it will keep a great edge.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 30, 2009)

the GPs are the only ones i would get........that being said, i use henkels 4 star line (the best IMO), forshners. have for years and will continue to. the one thing that always comes up is which knife brand is better? the one thing i always tell people is what one feels good in your hand....there is no other factor more important.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 30, 2009)

Wusthof makes some good knives, as well as Henckels, I prefer the german knife makers myself,

My main knife is a 9" Wusthof Culinair Cooks knife, pretty much handles everything, razor shorp, and perfectly balanced. I have a few other knives, but I use the 9" cooks knife to debone chickens, cut down spares, slice/chop veggies, etc. 

I gave my 8" Henckel Chefs knife to my wife when I got the Wusthof Culinair.

I prefer to buy knives piece by the piece vs a set, more expensive, but can I get what I want that way.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with Chef Rob - that being said I have been saving up for a Shun Ken Onion Elite 8" chefs knife
I got to try one once and WOW what a knife - it was excellent but the price tag is almost $300 - Not for everyone but I loved it and if I call in enough birthday wishes I can get it next year LOL

For right now I have both Wustof and Henkel.  I teach a cooking class of 4H kids so I have about 6 knives that we use on a regular basis - the one the kids like the most is an 8" Santoku from Wustof


----------



## jamesb (Oct 1, 2009)

We got a set of Henckels 4 star as a wedding gift 20 years ago and they are still going strong... Years later, I picked up a 12 piece set of Wustofs at a Chef's warehouse sale (these are my knives and only mine!) for use at home as well and they are my favorites. I have several Forschner knives that are in my travel/comp cooking kit and they are great as well.

The set in the link provided are stamped... If going with a stamped knife I would go with the Forschner's... Better price and probably a better knife than those listed. If going all out with forged, I swear by my Wustofs.


----------

